# Stick shift popping



## Shamangue (May 19, 2012)

Today I noticed my stick shift popping up slightly when giving it gas in 2nd 4th and 6th gears. What's going on here? The cars brand new!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Does it go back down in 1st, 3rd, and 5th? Probably best to take it in for service. Might be a loose shift cable guide.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

There is a Campaign for that right now, PIE0197 or something like that. That is one of the symptoms. There's no definite root cause determined yet, so if you do take it in, don't be surprise if they have it for a few days. An engineer representative may want to visit your car personally so they can get intel on the problem.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

4th is depressingly normal. Mine and everybody else's shifters rattle to some degree in 4th. It shouldn't rattle in 2nd or 6th, though. I'd definitely take it in.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

If you are taking it in, and have ANY mods done to your car, be sure to take them off. Cars have to be bone stock if an engineer rep gets involved.. just a warning. Those guys can be huge D-words.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Shamangue said:


> Today I noticed my stick shift popping up slightly when giving it gas in 2nd 4th and 6th gears. What's going on here? The cars brand new!




Shamangue,
I would also suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealership and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any other questions, comments, concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

